# How do you make hands for your creations?



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

I stumbled across a post here a while back that showed a step by step how to of making really awesome creepy hands. The person used what looked like wire and paper mache. Silly me didn't look that close at it and now I can't find the post. If anyone would like to share how you make this item that would be awesome. Pictures are wonderful to!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the Cheap and Simple Monter hands foam method
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13064

Hope you do too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I use rebar tie wire as a framework and cover it with papier mache to make hands. Here is an example thread with pictures:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18709

You can find rebar tie wire at Home Depot or Lowe's. It's inexpensive and a roll of it lasts a long time. It's also more flexible than something like coat hanger wire and therefore easier to work with. It can be cut with a pair of pliers or a wire cutter.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Paper Mache, Baby!

http://johnnysghost.blogspot.com/2010/08/hands-head-and-forms.html


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Lauriebeast makes EXCELLENT hands: below is the link directly to the hand portion of her "Zelda the Witch" thread:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=480407#post480407


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Depends on what I'm building, I used bent bic pens with a wood glue paper towel mache on one creation, I sculpted some with model magic, and also used sculpey.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I've used wire latex gloves some sort of glove leather white cotton etc. Then filled them with expanding foam.


----------



## anubis1369 (Aug 11, 2009)

A while back I was going through an old box of halloween stuff that had been stored in my attic. I had bought several pairs of those black fabric gloves with the rubber boney fingers and they had been stored in there. Apparently the heat in the attic dissolved the glue that held the bone hands onto the fabric. I took the rubber bone hands, cut some wire hangers, inserted them on in the hollowed out side of the fingers, added great stuff and waited for them to set. Once set, I simply rounded off the excess great stuff and viola! bendable, posable hands. I would imagine that it would work with any of those cheapy fabric gloves. I'll try to dig them up so I can post a few pics.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I use wire hangers for the fingers and wrap ductape around them and then tape them to a small piece of carboard (the same type as a cereal box) which is the shape of my lower wrist (just under the bottom knucle to the wrist) and then i paper mache it and paint.
























This takes a while but as you can see they come out pretty good!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17038

Here is the the method I have used to make skelly hands.

The forum has a "Search" option at the top of the page that can be used to find information from threads and posts.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I just used some heavy gauge scrap wire (electrical) but I am only puttting gloves over it but you can also check out the Zelda post from LaurieBeast she is so awesome at sculpting


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

And my hands:
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20072

though I think I do better with them now than when I posted this back when, lol.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17038

Here is the method I have used to make skelly hands that can be shaped and will hold small amounts of weight.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Funny this topic comes up. I just made a pair of hands for my Grave Grabber, Phillip, and am in the the process of making a How To for instructables.com. Will post it when finished.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I stumbled across this years ago and use this method almost exclusively:

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp

I've tweaked it over time and now I just use 1/4" tubing in place of the pens. If you just cut a slit over where you want the knuckles, they bend and hold their shape nicely.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I use these most of the time.

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp

I found these a couple of years ago. I just design them differently for different things. They are fun and easy to do, and I love how they look. I glued some fingernails on them for my zombies. I spray paint them. They are creepy.

Otherwise, I use different halloween hand gloves, but mostly I make my own.


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

*I use coat hangers and faucet connectors....*

I start with some coat hanger wire. For human size hands, I start with about 6"-8" of wire. I then cut up some PVC faucet connector into 2"-3" pieces and slide 3 onto the coat hanger wire. One piece for each bone in the human finger then bend to the desired shape.










After I get the faucet connectors pieces on and the fingers in the shape I want, I wrap the "joints" with duct tape.

For a wrist on human size props, I use some PVC pipe foam insulation. I stick the exposed wire on each finger and thumb into the foam. I then wrap everything tight with duct tape forming up the palm and wrist.

After that, I coat with latex and paper towel and slide it over my pvc pipe arm.










For larger hands, I just increase the size of the pipe. I just finished a set of hands where I used 1" pipe for fingers and 3" pipe for the wrist. Everything else is pretty much the same technique.

Dennis


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

...and I like the http://www.monstercloset.com method using glue sticks, t-shirt fabric and Liquid Nails.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

pat catans has great big skeleton hands for $1.97 they are only rght hands though. With a simple snip and re glue you could have both hands and it saves a crap load of time.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

heresjohnny said:


> Paper Mache, Baby!
> 
> http://johnnysghost.blogspot.com/2010/08/hands-head-and-forms.html


These are amazing! I'm trying them ASAP.

Thanks to everyone else for all the tips and ideas. So very helpful for someone just starting out on the prop making adventure


----------

